

Dynamically Generated Forms and HTML5 - kellysutton
http://kellysutton.tumblr.com/post/9129585294/dynamically-generated-forms-and-html5

======
xnxn
This post has good intentions (I'm all for the sharing of professional
knowledge!) but contains a lot of red flags, such as sending data to clients
that they don't need and can only use incorrectly, inadvertently, or
maliciously. The whole thing is topped off with this alarming statement:

> If you’re not using JavaScript, you’re not using the web. Special
> considerations shouldn’t be made for you.

The practices described in the post may "work", but they are irresponsible and
shouldn't be encouraged. As shapers of the web we should strive for better.

~~~
OpenAmazing
_(This is different from worrying about pages that “degrade gracefully” is a
terrible idead in my opinion. If you’re not using JavaScript, you’re not using
the web. Special considerations shouldn’t be made for you.)_

That's the full quote. And I agree.

Whatever your business is, its doubtful that supporting browsers with
Javascript disabled would help.

"Degrade gracefully" - at least to the extremes (no js, no css) is just
bragging rights / pride for developers. I can't imagine a business scenario
where this would be a legitimate requirement.

~~~
thwarted
_I can't imagine a business scenario where [degrade gracefully] would be a
legitimate requirement._

Not degrading gracefully, which rather than being a way to say you're going to
support older versions or browsers without certain "advanced" or "specific"
capabilities, is one way we ended up with bank, utility and government
websites that only work in Internet Explorer. Most of those days are
thankfully behind us, but that's mainly because IE doesn't have the market
share it once did, and those browsers that do have the significant market
share are now more compatible with each other. Often sites are more
complicated than they need to be anyway, and if they weren't so complicated,
they wouldn't need to degrade, gracefully or otherwise.

